# Who is the best IT employer in oz



## michaelsusu (Jun 28, 2012)

Pls vote which company is the best in your view.


----------



## newinoz (Jun 26, 2012)

Where is the choice list? And what is a "best" employer ?
Most famous brand? Offering the highest pays? Offering the best health insurance? The most holidays? The best atmosphere in office? Etc...


----------



## michaelsusu (Jun 28, 2012)

Brand perspective


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Google, Ninemsn, brands perspective , Symantec, netapps, juniper all those are great to work for.


----------



## asmgx (Jul 3, 2012)

i would say telstra


----------



## michaelsusu (Jun 28, 2012)

How about Dolby?


----------

